Ask HN: What do you do when bored in a job? - a_lifters_life
======
ziddoap
Are we talking a temporary boredom, as in a few hours a day/week? Like, I'm
bored this afternoon so I'm on HN?

Or are we talking bored _of_ your job, every day?

~~~
a_lifters_life
a few hrs a day

